# wife watches lesbian porn and it's freaking me out



## keeganadai (Jul 25, 2015)

I recently caught my wife watching lesbian porn and when I confronted her about it she swears she is 100% straight.

I don't get it why would a straight girl want to watch naked woman? shouldn't she be watching gay male porn instead?

I mean most women wouldn't be okay with their male partners watching 2 dudes have at each other so why should I be okay with her watching 2 women at each other?


----------



## Maneo (Dec 4, 2012)

first, suggest you stop projecting your point of view of this onto your wife.
second, are there any other behaviors your wife exhibits to give you any additional doubts about either her sexual orientation or her fidelity to you?
third, maybe she is just curious.


----------



## Katiemelanie (Apr 20, 2015)

keeganadai said:


> I recently caught my wife watching lesbian porn and when I confronted her about it she swears she is 100% straight.
> 
> I don't get it why would a straight girl want to watch naked woman? shouldn't she be watching gay male porn instead?
> 
> I mean most women wouldn't be okay with their male partners watching 2 dudes have at each other so why should I be okay with her watching 2 women at each other?


I watch lesbian porn and I am 100% straight. If she's into that...then let her be. Don't embarrass her. I like when women get it on. I also like having sex with my husband. And I would never have sex with a woman. Some people just like different things.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

If you are offended by gay porn, then it is what it is. Most would say, tell her how it offends you and she should stop it just for that reason. BUT... you can't make her stop.


----------



## Voltaire2013 (Sep 22, 2013)

SunnyT said:


> If you are offended by gay porn, then it is what it is. Most would say, tell her how it offends you and she should stop it just for that reason. BUT... you can't make her stop.


This should be in the sex in marriage forum, I see nothing that would constitute CWI worthiness, unless her girlfriend is watching it with her, giving her a 'massage'. 

Also, paging Anonpink, Anonpink to the hypocritical, double standard married guy phone....

Cheers,
V(13)


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

Straight women watching girl on girl is very common from what I've seen in the media, maybe even more than women watching hetero porn.


----------



## happyman64 (Jan 12, 2012)

Maybe your wife is watching gay porn so she can learn pointers on how to tell you to do her the right way....

Don't knock her. Join her.

I'm sure you will learn something about your wife that you did not know in a positive way.

And if you are cool with it she just might love you more!


----------



## DayOne (Sep 19, 2014)

Look at it this way. The videos are just pumping up her tyres, you still get to ride the bike! Win/Win, IMO.


----------



## SARAHMCD (Jul 2, 2014)

I'm 100% heterosexual female. I will watch girl on girl port too. It's sexy and sensual. Women watch port different than men. For example when I watch man and woman port I'm not usually watching the guy at all. I'm watching what he's doing to the woman. 
So guy on guy? Total turn off. For me anyways.
Ok, my phone auto corrects the n to a t. Weird.


----------



## NotEasy (Apr 19, 2015)

Your thread title makes it sound like this is a habit of hers. Do you know this? It seems you only caught her once. Maybe this was her first time.

And you 'confronted' her about it. Sounds like you are over-reacting.

Really this could be a great chance to maybe learn something. Watch it with her. And discuss, not confront. Maybe she was searching for oral-sex techniques to suggest to you. Maybe they mentioned it on 'Sex in the City' or whatever TV show and she was checking it out. 

Ask, gently, nothing to get freaked out about.


----------



## Lordhavok (Mar 14, 2012)

Lots of chicks like lesbian porn, its more sensual, and the female form is more pleasant to look at. Dont mean she's gay or bi, dont worry about it dude.


----------



## life_huppens (Jun 3, 2015)

Perhaps she just curious. Just because she watches it does not make her lesbian.
Rather then freaking out, just talk to her, and perhaps she will tell you her fantasies.
Take it easy and do not make big deal out of it.


----------



## Roselyn (Sep 19, 2010)

Woman here, around college university students for over 25 years and confidante to many female college age students. I am 57 years of age and my close friends are exclusively female. Watching female porn is not common to most women. Your wife has lesbian tendencies. Don't freak out, but have a heart to heart talk with her.

I am 35 years married. Yes, I would frankly freak out if my husband watched a gay porn after all this time with him. I would definitely would have the "Jesus Moment" with him as I am straight and did not sign up for a bisexual relationship. It would be a major concern for me.


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

Ok, my take on this is: if she watches lots of GOG porn and your sex life is suffering. And if she is spending tons of time on it and it's affecting your marriage and quality of life. Then, it's a problem. If you are against gay porn, then, it's time to have talk about your belief system and what it's means to you and your marriage.

However, if she only does it once in a while and none of the above applies, then, have a chat about what she likes about.

You can use this as a tool to spice things up. I prefer to watch GOG, because it's softer and nicer, to me. My husband has no problems with it. He gets the benefit of it. I have no desire to have a lesbian relationship, don't want women that way. We watch porn together and never without the other party. Please don't make her feel bad about it, if she is not addicted to it. Just talk to her and bring some sexy into the convo.


----------



## eastsouth2000 (Jul 21, 2015)

i think its a sign that sex life might be boring her. get your freak on dude! you probably need to improve. its best you communicate with your wife. see what she wants in the lesbian gog porn. it might be she wants you to do better in cunnilingus! experiment have fun but most of all communicate so you dont have a boring sex life.

lastly be open minded. try to look into ways to better improve yourself on the bed. you can read about it.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Well, I knew a woman who liked hardcore hetero porn. 

She ended up becoming a lesbian, and her husband -who hated the hetero porn- became gay.

So, the fact your wife likes lesbian porn is significant of nothing, really.

Women are not men in dresses, they are women and think differently to men.


----------

